# JD2950 injection pump removal



## octoberfarm (Dec 18, 2021)

Does anybody have the procedure to remove the injection pump on my JD2950? The pin is in the flywheel, I opened the window on the pump and couldnt find alignment marks. Just B C and 180 degrees around G H. Nothing to align and nothing saying TDC. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I can't help you, but there are a few members here that surely can.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
If timing marks aren't aligned in IP window with pin in depression in engine flywheel then crankshaft rotation is 180° out or pin is in incorrect hole. I suggest to turn crankshaft 180° & attempt inserting pin again. I'm not sure for IP R&R engine & inj pump require timing on this model but it's better to be ""safe than sorry""!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

DOESNT the 2950 have a Lucas CAV/Delphi inj pump.??
If yes, it’s keyed and there’s a timing line on the mounting ear that matches up w some degree marks on the block..


----------

